# E.Hartshorn & Sons



## Treasurehunter (Apr 21, 2020)

Dug this up in the rain today, 1890’s? I can’t find any that are exactly this variation. Any other info would be greatly appreciated as well. Seams stop a little over halfway up the neck.


----------



## bottlehunt! (Apr 21, 2020)

Do you know what it contained?


----------



## Treasurehunter (Apr 21, 2020)

bottlehunt! said:


> Do you know what it contained?


I think they made medicinal concoctions, one I saw was for getting rid of worms.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 21, 2020)

Very nice variation.  Way cool. Great find.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 21, 2020)

E. HARTSHORN & SON, Inc. BOSTON, MASS, ESTABLISHED 1850
					

Dr. Edward Hartshorn (b.1817; born in Gloucester, MA). 1840 graduate Harvard Medical School. He practiced medicine in Berlin, MA. until ill health when he manufactured over 60 types of medicines and...



					www.francesdrabickwritesit.com


----------



## Treasurehunter (Apr 21, 2020)

Sarasota941 said:


> Very nice variation.  Way cool. Great find.


Thank ya!


----------

